# UBER TOW



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

Advice for Uber.

Uber Tow on the Uber App. Lets put the ripoff tow truck type businesses on blast.


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

My idea is a fail?

My car would not start this morning. 

I searched local tow on google and got ripped off by some pig to jump my car.

When (every person in the world who drives) has that terrible experience of going to their car and it won't start, has a flat, or some other problem we never anticipated.

UBER APP. UBER TOW $50. GET SAVED FOR $50, ANYWHERE (almost)


----------



## Charlie_Hustle206 (Dec 26, 2015)

good idea.


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

Post of the year 2016.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You want some inexperienced Joe blow towing your baby across town ?

I don't


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

Uber would have to actually train these drivers.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber doesn't believe in such things as regulations or training. You want to learn something, ya get on out there and just figure it out by the seat of your pants. It's the Uber way. Got it, bub?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You want Uber to ruin yet another transportation based industry?
"Sir its an 8.9 surge, gotta charge you $1437...".


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Craig0000 said:


> My idea is a fail?
> 
> My car would not start this morning.
> 
> ...


On a side note, just buy a car jumper, they're cheap and come with a compressor. They are also handy for assisting damsels in distress.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I ain't doing shit for anyone with these rates. If I did want to go do a few rides and if I showed up and they wanted a jump start or something I would cancel immediately and move on.

Fk them. I'm not driving to jump you for a min fare.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Umm, Have you heard of AAA? Their plans are way better than anything Uber would come up with. Also some insurance carriers include towing, battery jumps, and lock out services.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tradedate said:


> Umm, Have you heard of AAA? Their plans are way better than anything Uber would come up with. Also some insurance carriers include towing, battery jumps, and lock out services.


They all suck though. It often takes hours.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> They all suck though. It often takes hours.


My experience was generally pretty good. They've been a lifesaver on several occasions. And I get towing up to 100 miles, 5 times a year. Like all services, YMMV.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I ain't doing shit for anyone with these rates. If I did want to go do a few rides and if I showed up and they wanted a jump start or something I would cancel immediately and move on.
> 
> Fk them. I'm not driving to jump you for a min fare.


Just as we would have guessed.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tow truck drivers are extreme ********.
Bring up guns, divorce, or baby jesus and you'll get a discount.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I'd stick with either a plan you get with a new car, your insurance and lastly AAA. Any of those are cheaper than one service call without them.


----------



## StricklyTha1 (Apr 11, 2017)

This service doesnt need to cut the current market rate nor add new or more tow truck drivers that may be untrained. It simply would improve the ability to recieve a tow in a much quicker fasion from a much closer current existing tow truck driver from current services like AAA and their contracted companies. Average squat time for a tow truck driver is over 60% making them have long hours of just sitting around only to finally get a call all the way across town. If they were able to get jobs within their area they and their company would do more volume in less of a radius costing less gas while increasing revenue which would drop tow costs and allow for an app company to take a little off the top while providing a much quicker more efficient service and response time for all in need of a tow. I think its a brilliant idea and had it about 10 years ago. I think its a win win especially when the app platform is already developed for cabs. The expense for uber to implament and operate would be minimal especially since individual tow profits would be more then the average low cost short distant cab ride so there should be the opportunity for this app service without increasing tow rates (aka robbing insurances like glass companies do) all while allowing tow companies and drivers to increase their revenue in less time due to being more efficient and responsive to customers. Us as automobile owners deserve this type of service or added value for the amount of money we pay for the luxury of owning a vehicle. Think about it we spend more money on our cars then probably anything else in life besides our over priced dwellings.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Just out of curiosity what happens when a Pax's car gets damaged, whose insurance is going to cover that?


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Who resurrected this ancient post? These services already exists. Uber would just screw it up by underpaying tow truck drivers, or sending undertrained amateurs.

I'd rather have AAA set up an Uber-like app than have Uber touch this at all.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why wait for Uber to make the option?

I've done this exact thing. My car needed a jump, I order an Uber who was 4 minutes away. I immediately called him and told him that I didn't need a ride but needed a jump. He could get the min trip amount and $5 tip if he'd jump me. He said "Yea no problem" and he arrived within the 4 minutes, jumped me in 2 minutes and was on his way. I told him at the end that I was an Uber driver so I told him he could either no show cancel me for $4.50 + $5 tip or start the trip, drive a block and end the trip for $3.75 + $5 tip + 5 star. He was a 4.69 I believe and took the 5 star option.

He was a little surpised by the request, first time anyone's done that but he was perfectly fine with that. 6 minutes, no miles on his car, no pax in his car and he got paid $8.75 for that 6 minutes of work. That's $87.50 an hour effective rate, best money he'd probably make on the X platform all day.

Calling to inform the driver and offering cash will do wonders for odd request!



tradedate said:


> Umm, Have you heard of AAA? Their plans are way better than anything Uber would come up with. Also some insurance carriers include towing, battery jumps, and lock out services.


My insurance covers roadside assistance, but the last time I called them for a jump it took them over 2 hours to get to me!


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

This is a great idea. Uber could offer $5 tows anywhere within a 25 mile radius! Sign me up!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Why wait for Uber to make the option?
> 
> I've done this exact thing. My car needed a jump, I order an Uber who was 4 minutes away. I immediately called him and told him that I didn't need a ride but needed a jump. He could get the min trip amount and $5 tip if he'd jump me. He said "Yea no problem" and he arrived within the 4 minutes, jumped me in 2 minutes and was on his way. I told him at the end that I was an Uber driver so I told him he could either no show cancel me for $4.50 + $5 tip or start the trip, drive a block and end the trip for $3.75 + $5 tip + 5 star. He was a 4.69 I believe and took the 5 star option.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, you probably knew what you were doing. Now imagine some idiot pax connecting the cables wrong and either screwing up the driver's electrical system, or their own.

I invested in a $40 car battery charger. It came in handy with one of my cars in the driveway this winter.

Another time there was someone in a parking lot who asked me for help (not thru uber). I brought my charger to them, but allowed them to hook it to the battery themselves, so I couldn't be blamed if something went wrong. They started their car, thanked me, zero tip.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

StricklyTha1 said:


> This service doesnt need to cut the current market rate nor add new or more tow truck drivers that may be untrained. It simply would improve the ability to recieve a tow in a much quicker fasion from a much closer current existing tow truck driver from current services like AAA and their contracted companies. Average squat time for a tow truck driver is over 60% making them have long hours of just sitting around only to finally get a call all the way across town. If they were able to get jobs within their area they and their company would do more volume in less of a radius costing less gas while increasing revenue which would drop tow costs and allow for an app company to take a little off the top while providing a much quicker more efficient service and response time for all in need of a tow. I think its a brilliant idea and had it about 10 years ago. I think its a win win especially when the app platform is already developed for cabs. The expense for uber to implament and operate would be minimal especially since individual tow profits would be more then the average low cost short distant cab ride so there should be the opportunity for this app service without increasing tow rates (aka robbing insurances like glass companies do) all while allowing tow companies and drivers to increase their revenue in less time due to being more efficient and responsive to customers. Us as automobile owners deserve this type of service or added value for the amount of money we pay for the luxury of owning a vehicle. Think about it we spend more money on our cars then probably anything else in life besides our over priced dwellings.


Check out "Honk" app


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I have road service through my insurance with Geico. When I needed a tow I called them. The truck was at my location in 10 minutes. Guess it helped the tow company was based only 2 blocks from my breakdown.


----------



## PaulAn (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out "Roadside Assistance 24" app


----------

